# Dry Ice experiences



## ttoude (Jul 28, 2009)

MSDS Says 

"Emergency/First Aid Procedures: Inhalation: Remove to fresh air. Assisted respirant & supplemental oxygen should be given if not breathing. Frozen tissues should be flooded/soaked w/tepid water. Don't use hot water. Obtain medical attention in all cases. " 

Have you guys had any experiences with Dry Ice Emergencies?


----------



## MMiz (Jul 28, 2009)

You treat a dry ice burn the same way you'd treat a regular heat burn.


----------



## ttoude (Jul 28, 2009)

Yup that part is pretty well laid out, sorry I wasnt clear enough. 

I'm looking for any _*PERSONAL*_ experiences with dry ice. 

Stuff that a flat piece of MSDS paper cant tell me, but thanks for the response


----------



## MMiz (Jul 28, 2009)

I've bought it, used it, but have never see an EMS dry ice injury.


----------



## redcrossemt (Jul 28, 2009)

Seen some minor frostbite due to it... Nothing major, all function returned within a few minutes with active rewarming in water.

I don't believe breathing the CO2 is that awful, as long as there is adequate ventilation around.

The one big problem I can see happening is dry ice in closed spaces. Like transporting in a small car, and water gets into it, causing more CO2 being put off. I could see it replacing oxygen and causing asphyxiation. Anyone seen that with CO2 or a similar gas?


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 31, 2009)

*CO2 can also be fatal in and of itself*

http://www.tetongravity.com/Forums/showthread.php?t=50882

Of course in these cases CO2 was mixed also wtih hydrogen sulphate and hydrogen sulphide fumes, but in the case of the Torrance skier his "face plant" didn't kill him by O2 exclusion but by actual CO2 toxicity. \
NOT common.


----------

